# Best Muay Thai fighters of all time?



## hugojkd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm new here, not sure if this was ever brought up or not, but I was wondering if there was a list of the best Muay Thai fighters of all time like there is in boxing.  In boxing there are sports writers that look at numbers & make up the lists, is there anything like that in Muay Thai?

Also, who do you guys consider the best P4P fighter?  Who is the Sugar Ray Robinson of Muay Thai?


----------



## alphacat (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about the best muay thai fighter, but to me, the bravest muay thai fighter ever is Ramon Dekkers.
Not just because the way he handled his fights in the ring, but also because it is said that he never turned down a fight call, even when the opponent was at the peak of his career, or when Ramon itself was just recovering from an injury.


----------



## grado (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know, %-} but I like muay thai as you


----------

